# Im having my 5th baby...I just lost my mucous plug about a 1/2 hour ago, and am having slight pains... Im 36 weeks



## wagnermama (Aug 29, 2011)

Im on my 5th baby, 36 weeks pregnant and just lost my mucous plug about a 1/2 hour ago...slight pains have been coming and going all day, should i be worried labor will start soon??? I cant remember with my other babies.


----------



## wagnermama (Aug 29, 2011)

I know that labor progresses faster with each pregnancy


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

It's probably worth putting in a call to your doctor or midwife and giving them a heads up as to what's going on. It could be a sign or not, it's hard to say.


----------

